# Chilli peppers?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago Pompadour got an upset tummy and got diarreah and didn't wanted to eat, we took him to the vet and his tummy was swollen and had a lot of gas :frown: , he did got better wit the treatment the vet gave. 

We found out that was eating some chilli peppers from some plants we had in our yard, sadly he swallows almost everything he founds in the floor.

We got rid of the plants, and we are not 100% sure what type of chilli peppers they are, they are round and tiny (like a fingernail) , they have a lot of seeds and the smell is strong, however for a toy dog like Pompadour the fruits are large.

Here are some pics I took before we got rid of the plants 

Chilli pepper plant ?? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Close up of the chilli peppers | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Someone had a experience wit chilli peppers in dogs before?

Based on his poop it appears that Pompadour ate at least 3 of those chilli peppers, I think in comparasion to his body size each of this chilli peppers are like a normal person eating like two large Jalapeño peppers.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have no similar experience but wanted to say ... ouch .... sounds like something Kody would do given a chance. That boy will eat anything that doesn't bit him first! Hope your baby is feeling better.


----------

